# Chaos Miniature Identification



## UndeadQueen (Nov 14, 2021)

I purchased an army several years ago that was labeled "Khorne Army". I'd like to sell it now, but I'm having trouble identifying the models from the Collector's Guide or the Chaos army books I've searched through. I think the first pic might be Khorne minis, but I think the others might be Chaos Warriors or something else. I'd also like to find out what WHF edition and approximate release year they come from. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance! (sorry for the poor picture quality).


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pic 1) mini on the left is a juggernaut of khorne, other 2 I don't know. Pic 2) mini on the left look like a conversion of the old kharn the betrayer model other 2 could be conversions also. Pic 3 cant help at all. Pic 4) mini on the left is a khorne bloodletter, the others I don't know. 

Pic 5) is chaos space marines given helbards
Pic 6) warhammer fantasy chaos warriors 
Pic 7,8,9) warhammer fantasy Norsca warriors/beserkers. 

Best I can do pal, if you Google the info I gave you should lead you to more and probably better answers


----------



## owlbearlord (11 mo ago)

In pic #1, the mini beside the Juggernaut is a Scylla Anfingrimm ( a khorne chaos spawn), the other looks like an Eldar Phoenix Lord (Maugan Ra) converted to a Khorne champion

Pic #2 the second figure is an old Jess Goodwin Khorne Champion, the other is a standard plastic chaos warrior


----------



## dombooth.sol3 (6 mo ago)

Pics 7, 8 & 9 are Chaos Marauders, pic 6 is Chaos Warriors & pic 5 is Khorne Berserkers, with halberds swapped for bolt pistols. Pic 3 is a Chaos Chariot, flanked by 2 Knights (one might be a mounted Chaos champion. Pic 4 is the two draught horses for the chariot flanked by 2x champions from 1st Ed Realm of Chaos era, around 1990.


----------

